# living in Namphong?



## scubamike10 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, I would like to hear from any expats who live in the Namphong area, it is around 50kms east of Kohn kaen....................I have a house not far from there in a place called siad which I spend around 4-6 months of the year,................thing is I never seem to see any westeners, I cant be the only one! its a beautiful place! it would be good to hear from you if you live in the area.............regards Mike.


----------

